# Girl 9, sodomized, raped, strangled, beat, Dumped by an illegal alien, for Revenge.



## Wolfmoon (Sep 24, 2012)

*A Girl, 9, was sodomized, raped, strangled, beat and thrown from a vehicle by an illegal alien who was seeking revenge against her mother, the girl lived. Two other pre-teens come forward with similar stories.*

Thursday, June 2, 2011

In my opinion,

*RIVERSIDE, CALIFORNIA --* *Jose Wilson Rojas Guzman, 31*, is an illegal alien from Mexico he has been arrested and is being held without bail. Immigration Customs and Enforcement (ICE) has a hold on him. 

He&#8217;s accused of kidnapping a 9-year-old girl and violently sexually abusing her and throwing her from his pickup leaving her for dead. 

She was disoriented and had life-threatening injuries she was bleeding from the neck, face, ears and eyes but she lived. During the investigation two other pre-teens came forward with like stories. DNA evidence proves Guzman is the culprit in all 3 cases of the sexual attacks.

Guzman has been in the United States since 2003 with a clean record. (Let&#8217;s just say, he hadn&#8217;t been caught yet, like most of them, they&#8217;re clever sexual predators who stalk and hunt their prey.) He was unemployed at time when he violently sexually assaulted the innocent 9-year-old victim. When he did work he worked on construction jobs. This story is about this sexual predator&#8217;s latest victim the 9-year-old girl.

*THE CHARGES ARE: *

Attempted Murder
Committing a sex offense on a kidnap victim
Inflicting great bodily injury in the commission of the offense
Five counts of aggravated sexual assault on a child
Lewd acts on a minor 
Forced sexual penetration of a minor
Committing a sex offense in the course of a burglary
Theft and sentence-enhancing allegations of targeting multiple victims

On June 2nd &#8220;Judge Gary Tranbarger ruled there was sufficient evidence to warrant a trial on all charges.&#8221; Guzman is being held at the Robert Presley Detention Center in Riverside without bail. The court will assign him an attorney and an interpreter at the taxpayers&#8217; expense of course. (All we ever do is pay and pay and pay for these people!!) 

*THE CRIMES: *

*Saturday, May 7, 2011*

*Jose Wilson Rojas **Guzman, 31* burglarized then kidnapped, raped, sodomized, and strangled a 9-year-old girl in an effort to kill her. Then he dumped her body in a residential neighborhood thinking she was dead. The police said she was wearing a T-shirt, no shoes and that her panties were found at the sexual pervert&#8217;s home along with 4 other pair of children&#8217;s underwear and a great number of women&#8217;s items clothing, jewelry etc. (They like to collect little trophies to recreate fond memories.) 

It&#8217;s speculated by detectives that he was seeking revenge on the girl&#8217;s mother and he was a sexual deviate. Police say he&#8217;s been in the country illegally for 8 years and he may have been behind many other crimes of this nature. (But he was a hard worker.) 

The authorities found two other young girls ages 11 & 12 who were sexually attacked in 2008 by Guzman. His DNA matched the DNA found on the girls. The 12-year-old said Guzman held her at gunpoint and molested her. The 11-year-old said that he choked and raped her. The prosecutor said &#8220;DNA and fingerprint evidence connected Guzman to both crimes, as well as the most recent one.&#8221; The 2 pre-teen girl&#8217;s cases will be tried separately from the 9-year olds case.

When Detective Roberta Hopewell ask the 9-year-old if she could identify Guzman the child told her that she doesn&#8217;t remember. 

*&#8220;&#8216;This is a particularly brutal crime," said Riverside Police Chief Sergio G. Diaz. "We'd be very surprised, given what we know about sexual predators, that this was his first time out.... It's altogether possible that this individual left the victim for dead. Her injuries were that severe."&#8221;*

*THE GIRL&#8217;S INJURIES:*

The authorities said the girl was severely injured and she underwent emergency reconstructive surgery because of severe tearing and lacerations to her vaginal area, uterine walls and rectum, according to the warrant. The surgery was done at the Loma Linda University Medical Center. She was transferred from the Riverside's Parkview Hospital.

She had a swollen face and red marks around her throat where Guzman had tried to strangle her to death. She was disoriented and she was bleeding from the neck, face, ears and eyes. She had a fractured bone in her throat. These injuries were caused by Guzman choking, beating and having rough sex with her and then throwing her from a vehicle. (She couldn&#8217;t have weighed more than 60 pounds. What kind of men are these?) 

The physicians said her loss of memory or lack of memory was mostly likely caused by the strangulation. After the surgeries she was listed in stable condition. Since then she has made an amazing recovery but will the nightmare of being abused go away. She doesn&#8217;t remember all of what happened to her but she remembers some. 

*THE STORY: *

*Jose Wilson Rojas Guzman, 31 *had answered an ad on a bulletin board about renting a room for $450 per mo. that the 9-years olds girl&#8217;s mother had posted. He rented the bedroom in her 2-bedroom apartment located at the 11000 block of Pike Street in Riverside's La Sierra district. The single-parent mother and her 3 kids, a boy 12, and two girls ages 9 and 3 stayed in the other room. Guzman was not expected to babysit the children. (Good Grief that alone makes one shiver!)

He began renting the room in early January 2011 and then in late February 2011 the girl&#8217;s mother kicked him out for reasons unknown. He has lived in several other places since then and was said to be unemployed when he stole the girl from her apartment. 

*Saturday May 7, 2011*

Guzman decided to seek revenge and punish the woman for kicking him out and get his jollies at the same time. He stalked the apartment and figured out the mother&#8217;s work schedule. She had a new job working as a waitress at Leonardo&#8217;s Mexican restaurant on Arlington Avenue. While the mother was at work she put the 12-year-old boy in charge of babysitting his two sisters who were 9 and 3. Guzman waited and watched until he knew the children would be home alone. He planned his attack and he stalked his prey like a skillful hunter. 

The authorities say that there will be no charges held against the mother who left her children home alone.

*THE TIMELINE:*

*Saturday May 7, 2011 *

*8:30 p.m. *

Guzman was seen by a neighbor at the 9-year-old girl&#8217;s apartment building who deemed him suspicious. The worried man went and got his baseball bat but Guzman had left. Guzman was also recorded on an apartment surveillance camera casing out the joint. He was probably checking for the mother&#8217;s car in the parking lot and watching to see her leave for work. It was hours before he kidnapped the girl he left and then he came back.

He made sure the mother wasn&#8217;t home by calling her phone four times, once at 1:20 p.m., twice at 10:09 p.m. and again at 10:40 p.m., he used *67 to block his number.

*11:07 p.m.*

When he was sure the mother was at work and the kids were alone he drove his truck to the apartment complex and crept up the stairs and entered the second story apartment through an unlocked window. The children were all sleeping soundly, the two girls were sleeping together and the boy was sleeping nearby. The boy and 3-year-old slept through the whole ordeal without waking.

Guzman entered the apartment through the unlocked window at 11:07 p.m. he went into the room where the girls were sleeping. He put his big hands around the 9-year-olds neck and strangled her, fracturing a bone in her throat. While the she was unconscious he raped her in the apartment causing vaginal and rectal tearing. 

In a statement the girl said, "A man had picked her up out of her bed and took her away." She was in a deep sleep but recalls being strangled. She said the man "made her tongue and throat hurt. She did not recall any other details of the incident except that she was in a car, and the man had big hands and the same color skin as her.&#8221; She had a hard time recalling anything from that night the doctors believed it was because the lack of air supply to the brain from being strangled by the sexual predator. 

*11:40 p.m. *

He burglarized the residence and threw the girl over his shoulder like a piece of meat and carried her out the front door leaving the door open. (What a fricken&#8217; barbarian!!!) The apartment surveillance camera showed him carrying the girl on his shoulder down the stairs to his waiting shiny black truck. He was in the apartment 33 minutes doing his dirty deeds. 

He kidnapped the little girl and took her to an undisclosed location and he sexually assaulted her a couple more times. He raped and sodomized that poor child while she drifted in and out of consciousness. When he ran out of juice he decided to kill her and dump her body somewhere. He beat her around the neck, head and should area until blood came out her nose, ears, eyes and neck.

*Sunday, May 8, 2011*

*12:07 a.m.*

Guzman&#8217;s truck was recorded on a residential surveillance camera driving up Bolton Avenue he turned around and came back with his lights off. The police speculate that he threw the severely injured girl out of his truck in an attempt to kill her. He then he drove off leaving her for dead. The child was thrown out close to Giles Court and Bolton Ave., near Challen Park, which is close to the Corona city border. 

Luckily the girl didn&#8217;t die and she awoke a short time later. The video recording showed her getting up and crossing the street in the black of night. The girl was desperate for help and she knocked on many residents&#8217; doors but the people were too scared to answer. They were afraid the girl was bait and they would fall victim to a crime. (What kind of world do we live in?) She saw a woman who was just coming home and parking her car and the little girl asked her to help her. Another woman at the scene called 911. 

*12:40 a.m.*

The police arrived to the scene the girl told them where she lived and they contacted her mother at work and she came home. The injured girl was taken to the hospital. The cops then went to work to find out who did this atrocious crime to this little girl. 

The mother told the police about her dealings with Guzman and the race was on. Through the surveillance videos the police were able to obtain Guzman&#8217;s license plate number and a description of his vehicle a black F-150 Ford Pick-Up, Sport Model. They didn&#8217;t have a valid address for him but they had a good start. 

*MORE DETAILS:*

*Monday, May 9, 2011*

While two officers were dining at a local restaurant, low and behold they see Jose Wilson Rojas Guzman&#8217;s truck in a Tyler Street shopping center parking lot. They took him in for questioning but let him go for lack of evidence. The police ask him for a DNA sample and he refused. During the interview Guzman also refused to give them any information and wouldn&#8217;t tell them where he lived and he gave them a fake phone number.

Guzman drank water from a Styrofoam cup and the police were able to get a DNA sample from the cup. When a detective collected the empty water cup and put it in a plastic bag. Guzman asked in Spanish, &#8220;Why did they take the cup?&#8221; A detective told him in Spanish they would test the cup for his DNA. Guzman immediately knew he was in deep do-do and said in Spanish, &#8220;Damn it. And I asked for the water.&#8221; (Game over! Scum Bag illegal alien you&#8217;re Going Down!!!)

The detectives sent the cup with Guzman&#8217;s DNA on it to the San Bernardino Sheriff&#8217;s Department Crime Lab for comparison to DNA found on the victim. 

*Monday, May 16, 2011*

On May 16th the DNA results came back and it was a positive match of the DNA left on the child and at the crime scene it was also a positive match for the other 2 victims. 

Guzman was arrested and was again uncooperative and he refused to tell them any information or where he lived. This time he was held on an Immigration hold. The police reached out to the public on this dangerous clown and they receive the information that helped crack the case. 

*Thursday, June 2, 2011*

He appeared before the judge wearing a red jumpsuit which indicates he&#8217;s being held in isolation. He&#8217;s now waiting for his next trial date.

*Jose Wilson Rojas Guzman, 31* came to America from Mexico in 2003. He had no criminal history but the police figured that he&#8217;s been criminally active but hasn&#8217;t been caught until now.

The police found out where Guzman lived in the 4400 block of Jupiter Drive. With search warrants in hand they raided the residence. They found four pairs of little girl&#8217;s underwear one of them was the victims. Authorities also found women&#8217;s jewelry, make-up compacts, shoes, bedding, a computer and storage devices, cell phones and paperwork. The police searched Guzman&#8217;s cell phone and found sexual photos of women. They have also searched his truck looking for DNA and searched his person for DNA. At this point Guzman&#8217;s goose is pretty well cooked.

The police interviewed Guzman&#8217;s former landlord, Mr. Bulmaro Torres who rented him a studio apartment not far from the victim&#8217;s home. Torres said, "We never had any problems with him." Guzman&#8217;s brother also lived in the apartment with him. A neighbor on the same property Miguel Caro said Guzman was a &#8220;Quiet man&#8221; and &#8220;Very decent&#8221; and &#8220;Very educated&#8221;. (If Guzman is one of the good guys watch out for the rest of them. They&#8217;re not to be trusted around small children ever and women watch your backs!)

*AGENCIES THAT HELP CRACK THE CASE: *

The Riverside Police Department 
San Bernardino Sheriff's Department Crime Lab, 
California Department of Justice Cal I.D. 
Federal Bureau of Investigation 
Immigration Customs and Enforcement (ICE)
The members of the public who provided information.




*SOURCE:*

*Riverside Police Department - PRESS RELEASE*
http://www.riversideca.gov/rpd/press/2011releases/051711arrest.pdf

*Warrants detail girl's abduction, assault*
http://www.pe.com/local-news/local-news-headlines/20110520-warrants-detail-girl-s-abduction-assault.ece

*Riverside: Man accused of abducting, raping girl faces more charges*
http://www.swrnn.com/2011/06/02/riverside-man-accused-of-abducting-raping-girl-pleads-not-guilty/

*Man accused of kidnapping, rape of Riverside girl to be arraigned today*
http://www.swrnn.com/2011/06/02/man-accused-of-kidnapping-rape-of-riverside-girl-to-be-arraigned-today/

*Illegal Immigrant to Stand Trial for Sexually Assaulting Three Girls*
http://myvalleynews.com/story/56297/

*Man suspected of kidnapping Riverside girl may have other victims, police say*
http://articles.latimes.com/2011/may/18/local/la-me-riverside-kidnapping-20110518

*Riverside: Man accused of abducting, raping girl faces more charges*
http://www.swrnn.com/2011/06/02/riverside-man-accused-of-abducting-raping-girl-pleads-not-guilty/

*Riverside girl's kidnapper left her 'for dead,' police chief says*
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2011/05/man-who-allegedly-kidnapped-riverside-girl-is-her-mothers-former-roommate-police-say.html

*Man Arrested in Kidnapping of 9-year old Girl Once Lived With Family*
http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-riverside-girl-abducted,0,4545425.story

*Suspect Charged With Attempted Murder in Riverside in Child Abduction*
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Suspect-in-Custody-in-Riverside--122030824.html

*DNA match leads police to girl&#8217;s suspected kidnapper*
http://crimevoice.com/dna-match-leads-police-to-girls-kidnapping-suspect-5722/

*Illegal Immigrant to Stand Trial for Sexually Assaulting Three Girls *
http://myvalleynews.com/story/56297/

*Man accused of abducting, raping, trying to kill 9-year-old pleads not guilty*
http://myvalleynews.com/story/56297/

*Suspect arrested in abduction of 9-year-old girl*
http://myvalleynews.com/story/56297/

*Kidnap suspect arrested for attempted murder*
http://www.pe.com/local-news/local-news-headlines/20110518-kidnap-suspect-arrested-for-attempted-murder.ece

.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 24, 2012)

He is just practicing his culture.  We are multicultural and have to understand.


Pack them up and throw them out.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 24, 2012)

*TWEET THIS:*


A Girl 9, was sodomized, raped, strangled, beat and thrown from a vehicle by an illegal alien who was seeking revenge
http://www.usmessageboard.com/immigration-illegal-immigration/249427-girl-9-sodomized-raped-strangled-beat-dumped-by-an-illegal-alien-for-revenge.html



.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> He is just practicing his culture.  We are multicultural and have to understand.
> 
> 
> Pack them up and throw them out.



You're a disgusting pile of excrement. 

Wolfmoon is stupid and full of hate so he ignores any and all facts or truth. What is your excuses? Every day, here you are, all day, spouting the most useless lies imaginable and then, tomorrow, you're back, doing it again. 

You toss off your one liner LIES because you know cretins like Wolfmoon will just suck it up and them go looking for more lies to post. 

Come to think of it, that's the same thing you do. Neither of you have even one tiny bit of real knowledge about the people you sit here and LIE about.

You're a total waste of skin and I wonder how you ever survived before you had the internet to shit on.

Or, put in the shortest terms possible, PROVE IT, you lying sack of shit.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 25, 2012)

Its obvious that Wolfman hates illegals, but I have to commend him for putting so much information into his threads.


----------



## LilOlLady (Sep 25, 2012)

The majority of sexual child molesters and murderers are white men and not Meixcans or illegal aliens. 

https://www.ncjrs.gov/App/publications/Abstract.aspx?id=238570

*Profile of Child Molesters:*
&#8226; *80 percent of theses inmates were white*.
http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:Pm_&#8230;

5 PERCENT OF SEX OFFENDERS REARRESTED FOR ANOTHER SEX CRIME WITHIN 3 YEARS OF PRISON RELEASE
&#8226; Of the 9,700 sex offenders, *67 percent were white males *and 32 percent were black males. 
http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:HQn&#8230;

&#8226; the vast majority of sexual abusers are *married white men *who are "*religious."*
http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:c1s&#8230;


----------



## LilOlLady (Sep 25, 2012)

He also must be a child molestor and angry at illegal aliens for* taking children away from him*.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 25, 2012)

IMO, Throwing out criminal stats on U.S. citizens in an *Immigration/Illegal Immigration* forum, makes no sense what so ever. It only shows how the &#8220;closet&#8221; pro-illegal alien supporters want to deflect the damning subject matter onto the American citizens by saying, &#8220;See the American&#8217;s are just as bad*.&#8221; That in essence is defending the illegal alien sexual predator&#8217;s actions. *What they&#8217;re saying is see the illegal aliens aren&#8217;t so bad the American&#8217;s are worse. So don&#8217;t worry about the illegals, worry about the natural born citizens and leave the illegal aliens alone.

This kind of ignorant thinking will only make the illegal aliens sexual perverts more brazen. They&#8217;ll think Hey everybody&#8217;s doing it so why should anyone care, it&#8217;s not that bad, it doesn&#8217;t hurt anybody. 

The illegal aliens have raped, sodomized and have brutally abused a million American women and children and counting!  Link 

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> He is just practicing his culture. We are multicultural and have to understand.
> 
> 
> Pack them up and throw them out.


 
Throwing them out is our only alternative because they Never learn!

By putting the illegal alien sexual perverts in jail doesn&#8217;t cure them and therapy doesn&#8217;t change them. They just go on repeating their despicable sex crimes until they die and they kill many Americans along the way. If they get deported they&#8217;re back in the country by the next day. &#8220;Oh, but their hard workers and do the jobs American won't do.&#8221; yeah right! 

The government needs to do more to secure the southern border because that&#8217;s where the bulk of the sexual predator rapists, child molester&#8217;s monsters are coming from. America needs to start deporting *ALL* illegal aliens from America. They&#8217;re a drain on our National Treasury because 75% of the illegal aliens have less than a 6th grade education. That&#8217;s the primary reason they create a fiscal deficit is their low education levels and resulting low incomes and tax payments, and their heavy use of most social services. LINK LINK 

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 25, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > He is just practicing his culture. We are multicultural and have to understand.
> ...


 

Did you know the child sex abuser? You sound pretty upset that he's been caught and awaiting trial. Is he a relative of yours?

.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 25, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > He is just practicing his culture.  We are multicultural and have to understand.
> ...



So no condemnation for the acts, just comments about the feelings it raises.

You make a good liberal.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 25, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Its obvious that Wolfman hates illegals, but I have to commend him for putting so much information into his threads.


 
I don't hate illegal aliens, I hate what they do.

.


----------



## westwall (Sep 25, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > He is just practicing his culture.  We are multicultural and have to understand.
> ...







Really?  Why?  While I don't agree with the vehemence of wolfmoons desire to rid the country of illegals (though i do support that goal for a variety of reasons) I find it interesting that you don't bother to mention the detestable vermin that the OP is about.  

Fellow traveller perhaps?


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 25, 2012)

Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk driving illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by the illegal aliens each and every day! 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html

.

The illegal aliens are killing more people on American soil than in the Middle East wars combined! Is that OK with most Americans? Shall we reward the illegal aliens for it?

.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 25, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> The majority of sexual child molesters and murderers are white men and not Meixcans or illegal aliens.
> 
> https://www.ncjrs.gov/App/publications/Abstract.aspx?id=238570
> 
> ...



Which just goes to proof we have enough of our own criminals, we sure as hell don't need to import more.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 25, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> He also must be a child molestor and angry at illegal aliens for* taking children away from him*.


 
I wouldn&#8217;t put it past that POS illegal alien if he was dealing in human trafficking of children from America to foreign countries.

What really bothers me is that 2,000 kids a day go missing in America and Mexico is the biggest supplier of children to international pedophile rings.



The United Nations list Mexico as the number one center for the supply of young children to international pedophile organizations.
http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mexico.htm


In the U.S. an estimated 800,000 children are reported missing each year &#8211; more than* 2,000 children every day.* The National Center for Missing & Exploited Children, (NCMEC).
http://www.missingkids.com/missingkids/servlet/PageServlet?LanguageCountry=en_US&PageId=4362

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 25, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> The majority of sexual child molesters and murderers are white men and not Meixcans or illegal aliens.
> 
> https://www.ncjrs.gov/App/publications/Abstract.aspx?id=238570
> 
> ...


 
We have enough sexual deviate&#8217;s that are natural born citizens many of them are Anchor Babies. We don&#8217;t need any more coming from trash countries preying on America&#8217;s women and children. 

The Hispanics make up 16 % of the adult population in America and they account for 50.3 % of sentenced federal felony offenders in 2011. Link 


The taxpayers are spending more than $3 million dollars a day incarcerating the illegal aliens in jails and prisons in the U.S. Link 

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 26, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> He also must be a child molestor and angry at illegal aliens for* taking children away from him*.


 
If a country from the Middle East came over our Southern border and raped hundreds of thousands of women and children and killed 26 American's a day our government would declare war on them. 

*Study: 1 million sex crimes by illegals*

Researcher estimates more than 100 offenders crossing border daily

http://www.wnd.com/2006/05/36410/

Excerpt:

Based on a one-year in-depth study, a researcher estimates there are about 240,000 illegal immigrant sex offenders in the United States who have had an average of four victims each. The researcher arrives at the figure of 240,000 offenders -- a conservative estimate, the researcher says -- through public records showing about 2 percent of illegals apprehended are sex offenders.

*"This translates to 93 sex offenders and 12 serial sexual offenders coming across the U.S. borders illegally per day.*

&#8220;In those instances, the illegal immigrants typically gained access to the victims after having worked as a day laborer at or near the victims&#8217; homes,&#8221; the researcher says. &#8220;Victims ranged in age from 1 year old to 13 years old, with the average age being 6," Not only were victims rape but some -- 6 percent were mutilated. The crime scenes were very bloody, expressing intense, angry perpetrator personalities.

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 1, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> The majority of sexual child molesters and murderers are white men and not Meixcans or illegal aliens.
> 
> https://www.ncjrs.gov/App/publications/Abstract.aspx?id=238570
> 
> ...


 
I&#8217;ve read countless police warrants and it&#8217;s always surprises me that the cops are writing in their reports that the illegal aliens from south of the border are WHITE! Even when they know for sure the suspect is an illegal alien by past records and is duelly noted in the current report. They record the alien is white when the illegal alien admits he&#8217;s illegally in the country and doesn&#8217;t speak a word of English. These cops are instructed from the government to put down the Hispanic&#8217;s and illegal aliens nationality as WHITE on arrest warrants and crime reports.

The politicians knew early on that the CHEAP LABOR illegal alien scumbags would commit heinous crimes and to help cover the atrocious crimes they have the police mark their nationality down as WHITE. Which means the white crime statistics shows a higher number of crimes because the Hispanic and illegal alien&#8217;s crimes are comingled with the white crime stats. 


Census: More Latinos List Themselves as White

http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/lifestyle/2011/09/29/census-more-latinos-list-themselves-as-white/?test=latestnews


&#8220;More Hispanics are listing their race as white, according to the U.S. Census.&#8221;

&#8220;The result: a 6 percent increase in white Americans as tallied by the census, even though there was little change among non-Hispanic whites. In all, the number of people in the "white alone" category jumped by 12.1 million over the last decade to 223.6 million.&#8221;
.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > He is just practicing his culture. We are multicultural and have to understand.
> ...


 
IMO, In One Hour and Thirty Three Minutes, Guzman broke into a home, robbed the home owner and strangled and raped a child multiple times while in the home. From what I gathered he also used a foreign object to rape the child. What a guy. 

He then kidnapped the girl and beat her to a bloody pulp and raped her several times more, in all he raped the child five times. Then he searched for a place in a residential neighborhood to dump her body thinking she was dead and threw out in such a manner to kill her if she wasn&#8217;t already dead. 

You know these guys *are* really hard workers and fast workers too. Those illegal aliens are a &#8220;Slam Bam Thank You Mam&#8221; kind of man aren&#8217;t they! You must be very proud of your heritage.

. 

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 4, 2012)

American's have to start complaining and calling the politicians and tell them to:

1.  Deport *All* illegal alien without exception 
2.  Secure the ports and borders 
3.  Close the Southern border with Mexico A.S.A.P.! 

If the politician&#8217;s don't listen then it's time to get new politician&#8217;s and Vote the Bums Out.

Do it today!

*Contact Elected Officials: And give them a piece of your mind.*
http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml

TELL THEM TO SECURE OUR PORTS & BORDERS, ASAP!

*TOLL FREE NUMBERS:*

Capital Switch Board:

1 (866) 220-0044
1 (800) 862-5530
1 (877) 851-6437

US Congressional Switch Board

1 (800) 833-6354
1 (866) 340-9281
1 (877) 762-8762

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Apr 25, 2013)

*Illegal Immigrant to Stand Trial for Sexually Assaulting Three Girls*

Tuesday, May 17, 2011

"RIVERSIDE - *Jose Wilson Rojas Guzman, 31* an illegal alien must stand trial a judge ruled. He could face life in prison without the possibility of parole if convicted of the attempted murder count, kidnapping for rape, five counts of aggravated sexual assault on a child, lewd acts on a minor, forced sexual penetration of a minor, burglary, theft and sentence- enhancing allegations of targeting multiple victims. There was sufficient evidence to warrant a trial on all charges."

"The judge set a post-indictment arraignment in the case for Feb. 10th post-indictment and ordered Guzman to remain held without bail."

. 
.


----------

